# Boomerang beans



## Ian H (Dec 2, 2013)

I can appreciate that one of the joys of having your own espresso machine and grinder is the opportunity to try new beans ranging from different supermarket brands to boutique roasters. There are more coffees out there than days of the year - which is a good thing.

However, inasmuch the same way as the £6-00 bottle of Aussie Cab. Sauv. that, despite trying other red wines from Chile, France, Argentina and New Zealand; you keep coming back to it. It ticks all your boxes, tastes so good, isn't horrendously expensive and with the minimum of fuss, will compliment any red meat dish you may prepare. At some point you have thought "Why do I bother with anything else?" and then arrange to order several cases, because you know that you will drink your way through them all without rancour eventually.

Now, at the risk of the bonfires being built and cries of "BURN THE HERETIC!" Do forum members have their own boomerang bean? The one that you keep coming back to time and again because it is reliable, tastes good and performs with the minimum of fuss. The one that you would settle on if you couldn't order any others?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Rave Signature and Fudge blends for me


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Rave Italian Job. Great in milk drinks and more than acceptable in espresso and americano. And exceptionally consistent and well priced p/kg

Love the Fudge beans as well


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Rave's Java Jampit certainly seemed to tick that particular box for a lot of folk last year. For me if it was always available I would have no problem being stuck with the Londinium Rwandan beans we had as a DSOL one month.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Rave's Java Jampit certainly seemed to tick that particular box for a lot of folk last year. For me if it was always available I would have no problem being stuck with the Londinium Rwandan beans we had as a DSOL one month.


It is available it's on londinium site again


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

For me - Unkle Funka by Extract and Fudge by Rave. Both great in flat whites.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It is available it's on londinium site again


Different beans from the DSOL ones Martin they were Rwanda Koakaka and not Kinunu


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Different beans from the DSOL ones Martin they were Rwanda Koakaka and not Kinunu


Ok Was just going off what Reiss told me .


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

LImini single origin Indian Monsooned Malabar, I think Rave gets it from the same farm. Mountains of chocolate flavour and low acidity.


----------

